# Wild Silver Suam Male



## benefit (Sep 3, 2003)

Male wild caught silver saum male i recently obtained from Jeff Rapps.


----------



## benefit (Sep 3, 2003)

Another. Ill post some pics of the female soon.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

superb specimen, very nice!

at what size did you get him at and how big is he now? what was his growth rate like? Is he housed with any other fish? if so whats the pecking ordeR?


----------



## benefit (Sep 3, 2003)

I just obtained him last week. he is housed with the female and a VERY picky eater. He was very shy but is now crusing the tank and "bullying" his wifey. They are housed in a 90g with a "incomplete" divider. The female really loves teasing him darting back and forth through it.







Hopefully breeding will come in the near future


----------



## benefit (Sep 3, 2003)

Forgot to add that he is around 7-8". The female is around 5" (eyeballed)


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

very nice. that guy looks great


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

nice looking severum


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

Death in # said:


> nice looking severum










thats a green terror not a severum


----------



## benefit (Sep 3, 2003)

:laugh: C'mon death get with it bro!


----------



## benefit (Sep 3, 2003)

and thanks guys


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Very nice


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

very nice terror







................sevrum.......lol


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

death! i thought you should have known better!!! thats a terror!!! and a bloody nice one at that? where was it wild caught?


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

look at the finnage on that beauty.


----------



## elduro (Apr 9, 2004)

Wow they are gorgeous







.They are in my wish list.


----------



## benefit (Sep 3, 2003)

Heres the female.


----------



## benefit (Sep 3, 2003)

Together


----------



## benefit (Sep 3, 2003)

The male is coloring up real well.


----------



## Hoser98 (Dec 31, 2003)

Absolutley Gorgeous.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

beautiful, so frickin beautiful....I'm starting to miss my GTs now







damn JDs....


----------



## benefit (Sep 3, 2003)

Thanks guys. Im looking forward to getting some true "rivulatus" though. If you are really into really rare cichlids i would keep a eye on Jeff Rapps site


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

ya, rapps is the only guy i would go trough for rare cichlids. im getting something some time this summer. just not sure yet...


----------

